# Tradesman bicycle



## vandatubes (13 Apr 2009)

Hi

I 'm looking for a old fashioned Tradesman cycle to use for work.Anyone know where I can get one even if needs to some TLC.

regards


----------



## Dayvo (13 Apr 2009)

Anything here to catch your eye?


http://www.pashley.co.uk/cms/pdf/Pashley Workbikes 2004 Screen.pdf


----------



## bonk man (14 Apr 2009)

Do you mean a delivery type machine, big basket holder on the front etc? I have an old Raleigh in the shed in need of total renovation...


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Anything here to catch your eye?
> 
> 
> http://www.pashley.co.uk/cms/pdf/Pashley Workbikes 2004 Screen.pdf



I have a DeliBike, in Hovis Livery, single speed and rod brakes!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Apr 2009)

There's only ONE Hovis ad! 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mq59ykPnAE


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Apr 2009)

....... alegedly my bike is the one Pashley made for the ads, or so claimed the reputable bike shop I bought it from second hand

I am not convinced, but the price was right and it is a lovely machine, immaculately liveried and very traditional


Only draw back is the lovely 80 year old ladies reminiscing about being taken home in the basket!


----------



## Joe24 (15 Apr 2009)

Id love one of those bikes.
I dont think mum would be too impressed if i got one though. The shed is already abit cramped


----------



## Soltydog (15 Apr 2009)

There's an old bike in our bike room at work that appears to have been abandoned. It hasn't got the basket, but has rod brakes etc. Think they are due a clean out soon  Would you be able to collect from Hull ?


----------



## craigwend (15 Apr 2009)

http://www.pashley.co.uk/lists/work-bikes.html


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> There's an old bike in our bike room at work that appears to have been abandoned. It hasn't got the basket, but has rod brakes etc. Think they are due a clean out soon  Would you be able to collect from Hull ?



David Hembrow can make a basket to fit... well almost anything!


----------

